# Pictures?



## Thewife

Some silly person in this place told ME to go hog wild with my pictures. I have photobucket account full of pictures that I have posted at other places!
Do you wanna see just cows, or what ever I have in my photo bucket account?


----------



## wynedot55

show us the pics you want to post.an im the crazy old bull that told you to post the pics


----------



## Thewife

My first Brahma cross, Bee, at 15 years old! (1/2 holstien 1/2 Brahma)






Bee's Daughter, Bob, at 11 years old, with last years stupid baby that we had to teach how to eat!






Bee's daughter, Sam, asking the cat where I hid all the hay!






Oh, and I like frogs!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking cows.love the pics of grandma daughter an granbaby.that is 1 big bull frog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice looking cattle! 

Peanut loves frogs, too!


----------



## wynedot55

does peanut put frogs in her pockets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

NO! That wouldn't be treating them nicely and she is really good about that.


----------



## wynedot55

carring them around is better anyway.


----------



## Thewife

Peanut sounds like my kinda kid!!





This is NOT one of my Brahmas!(although it might have been a Brahma that took the fence down in the first place)






My brave protector doing his job!





Here ya go Amy! I have a few of his sons running around!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut says, "I really like it! I really like froggies!"


----------



## wynedot55

love the pics of the herd an of the cow jumping the fence.i was wondering if peanut would say something bout the froggie pics.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, I have to ask. 
What do your girls think of bugs and creepy crawlers?

wynedot55, Hubby was not to thrilled with the fence jumping picuture! He did not notice that Bee(the first picture) was standing in the same field the cows were jumping into!


----------



## wynedot55

if an when cows jump the fence i just hope they dont tear up to much.an sometimes we get lucky they dont hurt nothing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten won't touch anything creepy or crawly-even frogs, toads, or catepillars.

Peanut has no problem and will go right on over and pick them up. She gets the worms out when we go fishing.


----------



## wynedot55

does peanut bait her own hook.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hook? Who said anything about a hook for Peanut? Dangerous to everyone around her! She doesn't bait anyone's hook. She has fished with a hook but, still prefers to use the fish weight that comes with kids poles for practice casting. That way she "gets" a fish with every cast. She does cast by herself.


----------



## amysflock

Nice pictures, thewife! And that's a lovely rooster...he looks very proud. What kind of dog is your herd protector?


----------



## wynedot55

with kids now days i dont know what they do an wont do.i figured she was to lil to bait her hook but you never know.


----------



## Thewife

Amy, 
The brave protector in that picture is a lab/rotti! He is so much help around here with the cows, it's like having a hired hand that barks!  
He never bothers my birds, unless I tell him too! He even had a few chicks hatch in his bed this year!






Coyotes, coons, possums, wood rats, mice, and skunks are not allowed or safe around here, but he loves his kitties!!
















I also have a Chesepeke bay retriever that helps out around here and I just added another lab/rotti! The new one is just learning the ropes, and is still in the "we shall see" stage!


Kitty, it's so good to hear about real country girls! My step brats were such city brats, I gave up!
(I have to admit, the evil step mom in me, enjoyed tormenting them)






Oh, and of course!!!


----------



## amysflock

Awww, those doggy photos are precious! What a love! (You take nice photos, by the way!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A good dog is worth tons! Our current dog is the night watch gal. The last one we had (also a Saint) was great at herding the heifers/cows when they got out. 

Great pics. I will show Peanut the catipiller and frog ones later-she's asleep right now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut likes!


----------



## wynedot55

well miss peanut has good taste.


----------



## Thewife

You are so right about a good dog, Kitty! I never realized how much I rely on my dogs, until my red dog came down with arthritis! She still tries to help out, but I have to make her stay home sometimes.
She hates cats! The look of pain in this picture was caused from the cat "touching" her!  She knew she could not do a thing about it as long as I was watching!






From the Winston area, Amy and I were discussing in the other thread!











I think Peanut has good taste!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut gave an excited, "Ohhhhh yeah".


----------



## wynedot55

thats a cool looking frog.


----------



## Thewife

Do you ever wonder what they really think of you?










From the Vail tree farm!
















Did I mention, I like frogs?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut likes the frog. She says, "I like a lot of frogs."

I like the one of the deer on the stump. That is just precious!


----------



## wynedot55

that deer pic is way to kool.i love the pic of the frogg.its amazing that you can find them.an i love the pics of the calves.they are way to cute.


----------



## allenacres

Love your photos. What an interesting cross lab/rottie. I think your dog with the cats photos are my favorite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kitten sitting!


----------



## Thewife

allenacres,
I love it! All kitties need a good dog!

I've had good luck with the lab/rottis! They can be sweet, want to please helpers, and vicious, "mom says get it", protectors!
My new one is catching on pretty good to farm life, he came to me a few months ago and had never even seen a cow! He also acts like he hates cats, but recently I have noticed him and one of the cats come out of his shed, both covered with sawdust?


----------



## Thewife

Found this guy in the field last year, he was ready to attack me, and the three dogs!






The herd was coming, so I threw my coat over him and moved him to a stick pile.





What do you see?(nobody has spotted it yet, without help)






Frogs seem to be everywhere! Found this one in our truck as we were heading down the freeway!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut looks forward to your frog pics. She thinks there's a frog in the other pic.

Is the large looking boulder a turtle?


----------



## Thewife

Nope, not a frog or a turtle!

I'm glad Peanut likes my frog pictures!
I enjoy sharing them! Seems kinda silly to take pictures, just to hide them away in my computer!


----------



## allenacres

I love your photos. Thank you for sharing them with us. Is that a baby hawk?

I cant figure out what is "hidden" in your last photo. I think I see something laying up to the left of the dirt.

Hope is our malamute, I do have to keep an eye on her with the kittens as she is only 16 months old and does not realize how strong she is with a brush of the paw or a grab. If the kittens, or cats, run she wants to chase. She does chase the cats. She use to chase chickens and has killed 2, but I retrained her with a shock collar and now the chickens can chase her! LOL


Our guard dog is a German Shepard/cattle dog cross. I got him from the pound. He is a really good farm dog. Got him to protect me as Im home alone during the day. I thought he was a rottie cross but Ive seen the pups from the litter and I see German Shepard.


----------



## wynedot55

man those are all some great looking pics.love the pic of the hawk an dog.


----------



## beefy

it looks like there is some kind of animal laying up against theback of the mound right below the dead elephant.


----------



## Thewife

I'm not sure what she is, but she kept attacking me!






So, I tracked down her baby!






If you look for the eyeball, and the back of her body, you should be able to see the hen turkey hiding from me. If she hadn't stood up for a second, when she did, I would have walked right by her!






Frogs!!






Allenacres, I beleive that is a baby redtailed hawk, I am not sure.  Love your dog picture! I'm home alone alot too. My lab/rottis are too sweet for protection from people, but my Chessy gets picky about who she will allow near me!
Beefy,  Is that what you saw?


----------



## amysflock

That birdie looks like a swift. So pretty! I never would have spotted the lady hiding in your photo...thanks for ending the suspense!

Edited to say: I take it back. I think it's a Common Nighthawk: http://www.birdweb.org/birdweb/bird_details.aspx?id=255 (I love the Seattle Audubon Society site...use it all the time!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now I can see her. She was hidden really well!


----------



## beefy

yes, thats what i was talking about. you must have hauled off the dead elephant tho, b/c its not in the close up. oh no, she just moved over to the right some, it looks like.


----------



## allenacres

amysflock- what a cool bird site. I love to play the sounds. Thanks, I bookmarked it. Maybe now I will be able to identify some of the birds around here and the ones we see when we go trail riding.


----------



## Thewife

THANK YOU!!
Allenacres, for pointing out Amy posted that link!
And 
THANK YOU, Amy for posting it!
I have heard those sounds and it was driving me nuts wanting to know what was making them!


----------



## Thewife

First meeting!






Killdeer(?) pretending it is hurt, to lead me away from...




It's baby!





What do you call these again, I just can't seem to remember!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have killdeer here. It's used to be well and truly spring before they showed up. Last few years they have been arriving earlier and earlier.

That's a frog.


----------



## wynedot55

you sure are keeping miss peanut busy looking at froggies.great pics by the way.


----------



## miron28

keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Thewife

From the Cowlitz river




I think that was the only fish caught that day!





I hope I don't creep anyone out, but I like bugs too!





Frogs?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut likes the frog!

Kute Kitten and I both like the catch of the day one.


----------



## wynedot55

i like all those pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's my helper. I have just one problem with his help in the morning. Can you see what it is?






Here he is at 3 weeks. By then I was hand raising him as his mother had died.





Here he is helping.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Here is Peanut's bunny, Frosting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You should get a newer pic of her later when it's light out. She has changed since that one.


----------



## wynedot55

kute kitten you take great pics.an miss peanuts bunny is way to cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I took that pic!


----------



## wynedot55

well miss kute kitten posted it


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know!


----------



## Thewife

Love the bunny!

I've got a few of them "helpers"!
This one is sulking because I wouldn't let him sit in my lap while I was taking pictures!




This one is waiting to "help" me cross the creek, via the log she is standing on!





Here's Johnny! 
(1/2limo,1/4brahma,1/4 Norwegian red)




Johnnys boy!
(I'm guessing my simmental/limo bull was  his daddy)





And of course!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut smiles.

At least your helpers have white on them so you have a chance at seeing them in the dark! The girls named my "son" Blacky but, half the time I call him Shadow because he follows me around. They will catch him and bring him to me saying, "Mom, heres Blacky!"  He's been stepped on or kicked so many times I've lost count. I just can't see him in the dark!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here are current pics of Frosty 






and Sandy




They are now 5 months old and are Mini Rexes.


----------



## wynedot55

wow they are cute bunnies.did kute kitten talk her daddy into letting her get her doe bred yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she will keep working on him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Especally since I told her that if she is going to show a bunny then either Peanut or I will show Frosty! As far as I can tell Frosty should beat Sandy, they are alike but, Frosty has the 10% body color needed.


----------



## wynedot55

an i bet peanut is ready to show frosty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She hasn't really  said yet.


----------



## Thewife

A few pictures from last years heavy rains!

She could not understand why I would not keep following her up the trail!




One of my recently seeded hay fields and the "little" creek that runs along it!




Ducks love my fields in the winter!





Yea!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut got excited to see the frog pic. She says, "I love every frog picture you show me!"

Our fields and small creek looked similar (although not quite as bad) to that in June!


----------



## Thewife

One field I was hoping to work on this past summer, never dried out enough for me to get too! That will just be one more project for next year! 

One of my projects I am quit proud of!!
I haven't touched this side of the road!





We did get a whole 113 bales from the side I did do!




It came in a little thin, so I spead seed filled manure from the barn on it. I looked at it the other day, there are baby grasses coming up!!


----------



## wynedot55

i just love all your pics.an where do you find all those froggies.you do get alot of rain there.


----------



## Thewife

The only good thing about all the rain, it makes good habitat for frogs, they are everywhere! I have even found one on my living room floor a couple of times!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now that's getting a bit to wet!


----------



## Thewife

Some pictures for Peanut!
I saw a bunch of these little buggers while we were hunting! Hubby would get made because I was watching the ground for critters instead of looking for Elk!

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=104011


----------



## wynedot55

miss peanut will be ooooing an ahhhhhing over those pics i bet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

"OOOHHH YEA!", says Peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pics from around the farm today.

























9 eggs today-7 in one nest--They have 8 nests!









After a hard nights work of watch dog.









My son! I raised him by hand from 2 weeks old.




Okay Mom, enough of the camera already!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.love the pic of your tiestall barn.


----------



## m.holloway

farmer kitty you have a beauitful place!!! mare


----------



## m.holloway

the wife likes frog. your place is beauitful too!!!!!! Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you!


----------



## miron28

Farmer Kitty  wow you have some good pictures i love the st, bernard. how old is he. we had two just lost my male about 6  months ago. he was 187 lbs when he went he was only 5yrs old. 

 keep up the pictures.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

miron28 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty  wow you have some good pictures i love the st, bernard. how old is he. we had two just lost my male about 6  months ago. he was 187 lbs when he went he was only 5yrs old.
> 
> keep up the pictures.


11 years 4 months and counting! Her b-day is July 4th.

Our last Saint was 10 years and 6 months when we lost her. I think she would have made it further but, she got lost for a week over Christmas (her b-day) and that really took it out of her. She went from being a puppy yet to an old dog during that week.

A Saint's average life span is 6-8 years.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a double wet day here!














They broke a water pipe!  To add insult to injury, I cleaned this manger yesterday. Today it was the other mangers turn. I ended up cleaning them both.


----------



## Thewife

Water water everywhere! 
These are from last year, but this is pretty much what some of my hay fields looked like this morning! 










I love little creepy crawlers!










I'm to the point I don't know what I have posted! If I start repeating, don't tell me!

Kitty, I love your pictures!
Sorry about the broken pipe, seems the water is out to get all of us!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm tired of rain, I can't imagine putting up with all the rain you guys get. I almost said "Water water everywhere!" but, thought of you and changed my mind! 

How is your "indoor pool"? Drying out?

Love the pics and so far I haven't seen any repeats but, I won't tell you if I do.


----------



## Thewife

The rain is easy to put up with! You just slip into a good winter depression and the next thing you know, it's summer!

The indoor pool is drying out well! I am very thankful I bought a Rainbow vacuum last year, it was a big help!(one of those "I'm gonnas" Hubby feared!)
I might start putting things back together tomorrow! It's amazing how much "stuff" there was in that corner! We can't sit or walk without tripping over a book or a plant!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad it's drying out. Yeah, if you want to know what you have in a room tear it apart! I couldn't believe what was in the kitchen when I did the floor. Now I'm looking at painting the livingroom and diningroom (which we use like a livingroom) this winter. DH is giving me a hard time about the paint strips up in the livingroom. Wait until I get time to put the ones up in the diningroom!


----------



## Thewife

I had been telling Hubby I wanted to paint! After this, I think I will wait! Between the plants, plant stands, stuff in the plant stands, the racks on the wall, and the book case that is 3 times bigger than the one I already had to tear apart, I'm thinking it would be easier to move! 
I am slowly washing the ceiling! I can hide the white lines on the wall the rain water left behind, but the ones on the ceiling just glow too much!


----------



## m.holloway

hey framer kitty,

how are today, looks like you have a water leak. hope you where able to fix it with no probelm. i just love your pic's. it's almost like a take a vaction when i get on line. and the best part, it's always about cows!!!!!! love that!!!! mare


----------



## m.holloway

hey the wife,

how are you! i like your pics too! the water doesn't look like to much fun! but if you look up, what a view!! is that what you see all the time from your place? between you and farmer kitty, i'm having the time of my life!!! can you tell i love country!!! well hope your day gets better! mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We went to town this morning and I had my camera with (of course). As a passenger I took some pics. They seem to have a common theme except for one.


----------



## Thewife

Yea, water, water everywhere!
I wanted to take some pictures of the river today(the one I can't spell) but my camera batteries have quit taking a charge and only last just long enough to tell me they are dead!
It's not fair!!
What is the last picture?

Here is my most fave picture!





m.holloway, glad you them! I guess I get spoiled seeing it all the time, and forget to stop and see the beaulty of it all. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## miron28

thewife  that is a really great pic!!!!


----------



## m.holloway

thank you so much framer kitty and the wife. the pic looked great!!!! kitty the last one on yours is it a corn field? and the wife i would entry your last one in the fair or some kind of magizine contest!!! loved them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

the wife- beautiful pic!

The last pic is of a corn field.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics ladies.hey kitty is it to wet to chopp the rest of that corn field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chopping is long done. The corn is to dry to chop now. It's combine time. The guys are still out working the fields so it's still going. I haven't been out around the immediate neighborhood to see how it's going here. That field is about 16 miles away and on higher ground.


----------



## wynedot55

i know id hate running the combine in nov an dec.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are behind. The corn didn't want to dry down this year and at times it even gained moisture from the air and rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some pics from today.


----------



## Rebecca10782

thewife said:
			
		

> Amy,
> The brave protector in that picture is a lab/rotti! He is so much help around here with the cows, it's like having a hired hand that barks!
> He never bothers my birds, unless I tell him too! He even had a few chicks hatch in his bed this year!
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/2008_0331mar310009.jpg
> 
> Coyotes, coons, possums, wood rats, mice, and skunks are not allowed or safe around here, but he loves his kitties!!
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/2007_12281228070019.jpg
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/bartnwagger.jpg
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/mykitty.jpg
> 
> I also have a Chesepeke bay retriever that helps out around here and I just added another lab/rotti! The new one is just learning the ropes, and is still in the "we shall see" stage!
> 
> 
> Kitty, it's so good to hear about real country girls! My step brats were such city brats, I gave up!
> (I have to admit, the evil step mom in me, enjoyed tormenting them)
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/bigbug.jpg
> 
> Oh, and of course!!!
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/gardenfrog2.jpg


Wow, the third picture down is amazing! You would win first place if you sent that into Fosters and Smith. This is the last month you can enter. First place is a trip to Hawaii   The frog and catipiller are gorgeous too. Your a great photographer.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty those pics chill this old man to the bone.but i love looking at them.an they are great pics to boot.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty those pics chill this old man to the bone.but i love looking at them.an they are great pics to boot.


 Your blood is just to thin. Look at the way it's sticking to the trees. That says it was warm out--it was right around 32. Snow has to be wet and able to pack for it to stick like that. If it's cold out then the snow is dry and won't stick. 

I know, 32 is cold to you but, here it is now a warm temp. Don't want to see it after April though!


----------



## wynedot55

im a hotblooded person.i can sweat in 20 degree weather with a coat on.its the wind that hurts me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its the wind that hurts me.


It sounds like we will be seeing plenty of that this week too!


----------



## Thewife

I gotta love my dogs!(at least the small black one)





You can't see the calf in this picture, it is bedded down, behind the big stump, above the red dog.

The red dog is oblivious to the situation. The cat, well he's just weird, he just likes to hang out with us.

The black dog is doing his job! 
I asked him where the "new baby" is! He knows he can't get too close to it, so he stops, looks in it's direction, and wags his tail, telling me where it is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He's a smart dog! 

The kitty looks like our Rumplestillskin.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> He's a smart dog!
> 
> The kitty looks like our Rumplestillskin.
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/Rumples.jpg


He is a smart dog!(sometimes too smart) 
He's starting to show his age and the thought of not having his help around here is kinda scary! I'm hoping the new puppy will have the brains to learn from him, and not Ms Oblivios!

Rumplestillskin does look like my kitty! 
His name is ****z, sometimes I have to wonder if he thinks he is one of the dogs!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.dogs an cats can be funny thats for sure.


----------



## Thewife

Here's my BLACK angus/BLACK limo, heifer calf, the black dog was showing me! 







BTW, you don't see her, she's hiding!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She is very pretty! I'm surprised at the red with the black parentage!


----------



## Thewife

Her great, great, grandma was 1/2 brahma, 1/4 red angus, 1/4 holstien. I am guessing the mom is out of the black/red limo cross bull we used a few years ago!
If she quits being a barnyard demon, Hubby will let me keep her because he don't like hauling red calves! Her name will probably be Demon!


----------



## wynedot55

that calf is so cute.an she is so content hiding.


----------



## amysflock

thewife, congrats on the new heifer! Did you get much snow last night? We have just a skiff here. The girls and their babes spent most of last night laying out in the paddock getting snowed on!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We went to town last night and the park/zoo has Christmas lights up. It is beautiful and pics don't do it justice but, here some anyway. We got there just a little bit before they have to shut the lights off so we just did the drive thru part and you can't stop with the stream of cars so some of the pics have the motion in them.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pics Kitty!
Our zoo does the light thing, but we have never really had the time to go see it! It's one of them "some day" things!


Amy, we only got about an inch, but in my opinion, that's an inch too much!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They used to have the lights corrinated with music on one of the radio stations. The guy that did that moved away though so, no more dancing lights.


----------



## amysflock

I worked at the zoo thewife mentioned when I was a senior in college and was around when they were preparing for the holiday lights thing. It was a lean year at the zoo and most of the maintenance staff had been laid off, so they were "recruiting" volunteers to "help" put up the kabillions of lights and effects. (Not sure how I didn't get to help.)

One morning during my shift they were testing the sound system (before the zoo opened) and were playing part of "The Nutcracker Suite," and the red wolves went nuts, howling and carrying on. It was creepy but also pretty cool!

Here are a couple of pics from the farm this morning. As you can see, not a lot of snow, but the temp is still hovering around 31/32, so it's not melting, either. thewife, I added a photo of Brewster the Rooster for you! 






 Snowy view






 Bridgit aglow






 Brewster the Rooster


----------



## amysflock

thwife, while I'm thinking of it...did you ever lose a cow on The Farm (the tree farm) or have one wander off and not come back? DH brought me back a "prize" a few weeks ago from one of his jobs up there...the top part of a polled cow skull. I just saw it outside my office window here with snow on it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just enough snow to make it pretty! I wish that were all we would get all winter. It could fall for Christmas Eve and Christmas and then be gone and warmup!


----------



## wynedot55

maybe you wont get covered up with snow to bad.


----------



## Thewife

Brewster is a pretty boy! I still don't know if the last two chicks are hens or not, I am afraid to find out!

Amy, we did loose one, but it's head went home with an idiot, years ago! 
The lady was obviously lost and had no clue where she was! 
First she tried to tell me she found it on the other side of the hill, ( I know where it was, a surveyer showed me) then she told me what way she thought she needed to go, to get home. It was getting dark, and she did not even have a  flashlight! 
I finally talked her into letting me give her a ride home! She would probably still be wandering the swamps she was going to head into!

I came accross a pig skull way up in the woods one time! Pigs have never been my thing, so it took me awhile to figure out what the heck it was!


----------



## Thewife

Before the latest storm!











Today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beautiful winter pics! Looks like the dogs are enjoying it even if you are not. Goofy dogs!


----------



## Thewife

My stupid dogs think that snow is the most wonderful thing in the world! I think they are nuts!
Now we have giant slabs of snow coming off the roof! The dogs are barking at every crash?


----------



## amysflock

Our dogs aren't really liking the snow right now...it's pretty deep but we had freezing rain Saturday night so there's a 1/4 inch ice crust they have to break through to walk. My foxhound figured out how to put her back feet in the holes she makes with her front feet...pretty clever!

I feel bad for our 12 year old mutt, Gravy, though...he has bad legs and has a hard time as it is, but when he goes potty the snow is up past his belly. Brrr!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Watch for cuts with that ice on top of the snow! When the animals break through the ice it leaves sharp edges that can cut. 

amysflock, your fox hound does sound smart! I know how Gravy feels with bad legs and snow, poor little guy. My folks shovel a spot in the yard for their little dog to go out into for her potty breaks. She, too, is old and has arthritis and getting around is difficult enough without having to deal with the snow too.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.love the pics of the dogs out runing an playing in the snow.glad im not bellydeep in snow.


----------



## Thewife

The dog that is about in mid air, has arthritis in her hips and a knee. She has trouble getting up sometimes, but she still loves to play in the snow! The dog that is not in the picture, has hip and leg issues too, I watched him the other morning, playing like a puppy in the the "stuff". 
Like I said, they are nuts!


----------



## Thewife

Here's Bruiser! Half Lab, half Rotti, all puppy!







These are my choices "so far" for an avatar!






















I found this in my files! Luckliy she was raised as a spoiled rotten botle baby, getting the chair off was easy!


----------



## wynedot55

love the new puppy.all the pics are way to cute.


----------



## amysflock

Awww, Bruiser's adorable!

Merry Christmas, everyone!

Santa brought me a thawed out garden hose so I don't have to haul buckets of water to the trough today!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Thewife

I have a calf with markings, and it's a HEIFER!
Her name will be Eve!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awwww, she is adorable! You will be able to tell her apart from the rest! She is sooooo cute!


----------



## wynedot55

that calf is way to cute.


----------



## Thewife

Ok, I am so glad I have a heifer calf with markings! She is a sweety!
BUT, she lays in a dark corner of the dark barn. When you first glance in there, it looks like a set of creepy eyeballs looking back at you!


----------



## amysflock

Eww, creepy, messed up eyeballs, LOL!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pics of my new craft cupboard!










DH is going to make a shelf to add to the bottom on both sides.


----------



## Thewife

That's cool Kitty!
I NEED one of those for my quilt stuff! Right now everything is in boxes, SOME WHERE!


----------



## wynedot55

wow thats a nice craft cuppboard.you did a great job staining it an getting it ready to hang.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you! It's on wheels so it can be moved where I want it.


----------



## wynedot55

moveable makes it even better.


----------



## COUNTRYMAN

excellent thread ....loved all the photo's thanks for sharing !


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's the craft cupboard after DH put the shelves in. The work really nice!


----------



## wynedot55

you sure do have it nice an full.an its great finished out.


----------



## Thewife

Looks good Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thanks! It got even fuller today, or will once the fabric is washed.


----------



## Thewife

My kids!
The youngest ones, never sit, for the sittings!


----------



## wynedot55

thats a great pic of your dogs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a neat pic!


----------



## m.holloway

love your puppys!!!!!!!!They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Thewife

The peaceful duck hunter!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a beautiful pic! 

Our eagles here always tease me. If I have the camera they won't come in close enough but, if I don't they will fly right over head!


----------



## wynedot55

wow now thats a great pic.you was at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> wow now thats a great pic.you was at the right place at the right time.


Truth is..
I stood on the back deck, freezing my --- off, waiting for it to fly by the white on the hill side, so it would show up in the pic!

Kitty, I have seen them sit in trees and watch me. I even saw one trying to drag a duck out of the creek! I thought it was drowning! Ever since I got my camera, they stay far away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is a pic of my son, Blacky, helping out with the light wireing. 




For those who don't know, I hand raised Blacky from 2 weeks to weaning due to the death of his mother. That is why I refer to him as my son. He still comes to me like he did as a little kitten.


----------



## Thewife

That's sweet Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

thats a cute guard cat you have there.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh yeah, a real big guard cat.  Pet me and or I will climb you type of guard cat.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he is a handful.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like he is a handful.


Aren't all kids? Even the best behaved ones try their parents on a regular basis. I guess he in normal.


----------



## Thewife

Lastnights "need it in the morning" project!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It looks good!


----------



## wynedot55

wow that looks real good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's a pic of winter from today. I don't know if you can tell the layer of ice on the snow or not-that's what I was hoping for anyway.


----------



## Thewife

Brrr........
The snow does look a little too smooth and cold! Very, very, cold!




Thanks guys! 
The decoy bag survived it's first hunt! I guess we didn't do too bad!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The decoy bag survived it's first hunt! I guess we didn't do too bad!



Question is, did it get to carry anything?


----------



## Thewife

Oh yea!
It carried the goose decoys, that DID NOT bring down the big flock of geese that flew over!
Out of the million shots I heard today, they did get 4 ducks?
Seems like a big waste of shells to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At least they managed to get something to put in the bag that "had to be" last night!


----------



## m.holloway

That's alot of white stuff!!!!! My son got 3 ducks on sunday


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, I put together the first 4 rows of Kute Kittens quilt top! 






Do you see the different square combinations? 




The black is one of the squares that I originally made. The purple shows a square of 4 smaller squares put together. The pink shows the triangle in the middle.


----------



## wynedot55

i love her quilt.its coming along nicely.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. We are happy with it. There's only 105 more squares to make and then put together!


----------



## wynedot55

youll get it done by spring i bet.then next winter you can work on peanuts quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That will depend on how much life interfers. But, I will definately have a good start! 

_Of course, once I get the squares done there's still alot of work to do._


----------



## Thewife

That looks good Kitty!

I'm still in the "thinking" stage on the one for the Hubbys daughter!
I "think" I know where my boxes of fabric are!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I "think" I know where my boxes of fabric are!


That could be problem!


----------



## Thewife

I went looking for some papers awhile back, all I could find was fabric! Maybe if I look for papers again, I will find fabric?


----------



## Thewife

Dads new front porch view!





His truck, from his front porch! It is parked on a side walk!





Digging out dads truck!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I went looking for some papers awhile back, all I could find was fabric! Maybe if I look for papers again, I will find fabric?


 Maybe. Do you find papers when you look for fabric? I've got a couple papers to look for and I'm trying to figure out the best way.

What a mess! That will be ugly to look at for a little while.


----------



## wynedot55

man thats 1 heck of a mess you have to help clean up.i can see why he would lose some trees.is that bota yours.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, I always find the wrong things while looking for other things!
Hubby was proud of me because I knew where one of my garden tools was. I had to confess, the only reason I knew where it was, is because I came across while looking for something else!

wynedot55, yes thats my bota! I know it's not green, but I love it anyway!


----------



## wynedot55

hey i dont really like green paint.i like blue paint.thats a nice 4wd drive.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, I always find the wrong things while looking for other things!
> Hubby was proud of me because I knew where one of my garden tools was. I had to confess, the only reason I knew where it was, is because I came across while looking for something else!


So I guess that won't help me. I think I know where it is, I just have to go and look. I hate paper work!


----------



## Thewife

Thank you!
We checked out the blue paint! The only dealer close by, knew nothing about machines big enough to mow fields! 
The local green paint dealer, was kind of an @ss! Plus, they are closed on Saturdays? How is Hubby going to fix my boo boos if he can't get parts on Saturdays?

Kitty, I hate paper work too! I got my new glasses, still can't see a thing and my tax lady should be sending me nasty grams anytime now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He gets the parts by sending you during the week. Of course, be ready to break the @ss type in. After 20 years I no longer have a problem and the one place I refused to set foot in went under.  That parts guy is still wishing the ground swallowed him up and it's been years!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> He gets the parts by sending you during the week. Of course, be ready to break the @ss type in. After 20 years I no longer have a problem and the one place I refused to set foot in went under.  That parts guy is still wishing the ground swallowed him up and it's been years!


Send me in for parts? I will try a , for that!

The @ss guy was the sales man! It was like he didn't think us wimmen folk could drive a tractor, his expanded male ego lost him a sale!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets the parts by sending you during the week. Of course, be ready to break the @ss type in. After 20 years I no longer have a problem and the one place I refused to set foot in went under.  That parts guy is still wishing the ground swallowed him up and it's been years!
> 
> 
> 
> Send me in for parts? I will try a , for that!
> 
> The @ss guy was the sales man! It was like he didn't think us wimmen folk could drive a tractor, his expanded male ego lost him a sale!
Click to expand...

I've had parts guys that are worse. The one wishing the ground would swallow him up argued with me about which part I needed. It was a case of new and improved after a certain serial number. He insisted I needed the newer style. How he thought he knew this is beyond me since we bought the tractor in an auction and not through them. I let him argue it until we had everyone's attention-they happened to be busy at the time. Then I said, "Oh really, that one (pointed to the older style) looks just like this one!" and I slammed the old part that had been in a grease rag in my hand (below the countertop and out of his sight range) on the counter. He turned bright red and shrunk. I got the part I needed! I had even taken the darn thing off. I never did go back to that place. There were others around we could get the parts for that tractor from.


----------



## Thewife

I love messing with the guys that think us wimmen folk don't know anything! After going through two cheap chainsaws, I wanted a good one! When the salesman found out it was for me, he got nervous! He took me outside to teach me how to run it, talking to me like I was child! I put on the dumb blond act! 
That look of fear on his face when I walked out of there with my new "toy" was priceless!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Why is it they always think we are not capable/knowledgeable? 

Even DH tries it once in a while. Telling me how to do the chores or milking that I do 7 days a week doesn't go over well. Most of the time when he is left to do them on his own he doesn't get them right. Last night when I took Kute Kitten into the Chiropractor DH did chores and milking. The chickens told me their waterer was empty and had been for longer than a little while. They don't normally try pecking the moisture off my boots.  I think someone forgot something.


----------



## wynedot55

the parts guys dont mess with me an nether does the owners.because i usually know exactly wich part to get.an if im not sure on parts i talk to them 1st.like the ball on a front wheel kept jumping out.so we finally took it to a jacklegg welder an let weld it back in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It tends to be the women they give a hard time. :/ They seem to think we don't know anything regarding the part/thing we're after.


----------



## wynedot55

they do me the same way sometimes when im thinking about buying something.because they think i dont have the money.had a guy pull that on me when i bought a new 4wheeler in the mid 90s.he wouldnt give me a decent low price because he thought i didnt have the green.an i called another dealer 2 days later an bought 1 from him.an i rubbed the other dealers nose in it.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> they do me the same way sometimes when im thinking about buying something.because they think i dont have the money.had a guy pull that on me when i bought a new 4wheeler in the mid 90s.he wouldnt give me a decent low price because he thought i didnt have the green.an i called another dealer 2 days later an bought 1 from him.an i rubbed the other dealers nose in it.


I did that when I bought my first truck! The one guy didn't seem to want to talk to me about a  4x4! So a week or so later, I drove in just to show him my new truck! He told me he could have made me a deal! I told him he should have taken the time to try!

When we were looking at houses! All the sales people wanted to show ME around the kitchens?


----------



## wynedot55

well real estate brokers know the kitchen is the main selling point to the wife.an if she dont like the kitchen it wont sell the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well real estate brokers know the kitchen is the main selling point to the wife.an if she dont like the kitchen it wont sell the house.


But, I think in thewife's case it should have been her DH they showed the kitchen. Another stereo type!


----------



## wynedot55

your right there.i have an uncle that cleans the house an cooks just as much as my aunt does.an he doesnt mind cooking or cleaning the house.as a matter of fact he keeps the house cleaner than my aunt


----------



## Thewife

Attack of the killer Chi-wow-wa!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bruiser looks like he's saying I give up. Those little ankle bitters are unfair fighters. Big dogs just don't want to hurt them and go easy on them while, the little guy gives it his all!


----------



## Thewife

Bruiser got in a few good moves! He likes to slam down the whole front half of his body on his toys, when he did it to the ankle biter, I thought he was going to break it in half!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Thewife

Remember summer?

Sunrises on the river!






Pretty birds in the cherry tree!





Butterflies and smelly flowers!





And haying season!




OK, so every season has it's down falls!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics of summer.but dang i cant what model that jd baler is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow! A bit of warmth! 

I'm guessing the baler is a 410 or 510.


----------



## wynedot55

i was thinking the samething.but i couldnt get a good look.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I tried playing with the pic to see but, wasn't able.


----------



## Thewife

Good guess Kitty! 
I'm pretty sure it is a 410!

We bought that in Oregon. Hauled it home on a car trailer, with the little Ranger!
It was a long trip, we got passed by a few of those giant motor homes towing cars!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

UGH! That would be a long trip!


----------



## wynedot55

as yall can tell im an equipment junkie.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> as yall can tell im an equipment junkie.


Hubby is turning into one of those!
Saturday mornings, he reads the ads in the Capital press and makes me google different machines so he can see what they are!

He's now on a search for a mower conditioner!


----------



## wynedot55

we had a mow co for years.an it finally died.an we went to a disk cutter.your hubby will hate having to carry all the sections chisels an punches to the field.as well as pulling the sicklebar out to replace sections out in the field.an then have extra gards to replace the 1s rocks break.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we had a mow co for years.an it finally died.an we went to a disk cutter.your hubby will hate having to carry all the sections chisels an punches to the field.as well as pulling the sicklebar out to replace sections out in the field.an then have extra gards to replace the 1s rocks break.


Are all mower conditioners, sickle bar mowers? 
We were wondering if with our small haying weather windows and the dampness from the peat, that a mower conditioner would help with the drying time, is this true?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If you look at the equipment page you will see different types of haybines. Some have sicklebars and some are diskbines. But, it doesn't matter what you get you know. He'll move from one piece of machine to the next and soon it will be back to one of the others as it's got something wrong or he would rather have. It's just a vicious cycle.


----------



## wynedot55

no you can get a discbine mo/co.an if i was you thats what id look for.on it all you have todo is flip new blades over after you cut 40acs.then cut 40acs more.an then buy new blades.once you get the hang of changing blades you can change them in less than an hr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Whether sickle or disk you will want the conditioner (rolls) to crimp the hay so it dries better and is more palitable to the cows.

_Also the drying time can vary according to the type of hay you plant. Example: Alalfa dries faster than clover. But, you need clover over alalfa in wet conditions so, to counter that you can plant timothy with it. _


----------



## wynedot55

an also you might want to get the rubber crimping rolls.the steel crimping rolls will shatter the grass heads an stems.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an also you might want to get the rubber crimping rolls.the steel crimping rolls will shatter the grass heads an stems.


Good point! I forget there's steel ones out there. Usually we see rubber and it's for the very reason wynedot mentioned.


----------



## wynedot55

to me steel rollers ruin the hay.an you sure as heck dont want steel rollers in alalfa.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> But, it doesn't matter what you get you know. He'll move from one piece of machine to the next and soon it will be back to one of the others as it's got something wrong or he would rather have. It's just a vicious cycle.


Yea, but he does it all for me! 
He bought the tractor for me!
He bought the "bigger" brush hog, so I could take less trips around the field! If the mower conditioner will lessen drying times, it would be less raking for me! 
I do think the new rake he is looking for, is for him! I'm kinda hard on equipment and when I break it, I break it good!(over and over again)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Looks georgous out, doesn't it? It's -4 out!


----------



## wynedot55

yes that pic is breathtaking.but that -4 makes it too cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I agree, it is to cold!


----------



## wynedot55

an i bet the girls are tired of being penned up in the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You got that one right on the head!  With all the extra energy they have they are driving me crazy. Running, jumping, screaming, etc. are not indoor activities! They still try.


----------



## wynedot55

well take them to the barn when you go milk.oh oh peanut will be napping at milk time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten will go out to help with chores. You're right Peanut will be napping!


----------



## wynedot55

she will have to get rested up for when kutekitten gets back in the house.so they can run an buck through the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's what the frigid weather we have been having does to uninsulated 80+ year old cement block walls. Although, I'm not sure how old the silo room is.

Silo room wall and window. There is a chicken coop 2 ft outside the window. Can you see it?




Barn window and wall.




Eggs, that I didn't feel like going to collect this morning and left them for chore time. -We are not lacking for eggs right now.


----------



## wynedot55

man you cant see out of any of those windows.to cold for my old bones.i bet the silo room is cold.


----------



## amysflock

Here's my little milky-faced (and sided, LOL) doll, Annabel!

I tried to weigh tape her with a beef tape this morning...it said for a heart girth of 39", she's between 171 and 200 lbs. She's only 6+ weeks old...I say "No WAY!" T-Bone could easily be that heavy, but little Annabel??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cold isn't the word for it! Your having cold weather, here it's been frigid. The barn ones are better this aft than they were this morn. It's warmed up to +1 and the sun is shinning. The silo room ones don't get the benefit of the sun so they are not clearing as much yet. 

Anyone want to clean mangers either tomorrow aft or Sunday? They need cleaning and once all that stuff melts off it will be wet and heavy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Annabel could very well be 170-200 pounds. She sure is cute and looks well.


----------



## amysflock

Oh, here's one of the whole fold (Scottish Highland speak for herd). Sheila and her calf T-Bone are on the left, Bridgit's in the middle (contorted as she's scratching her back with her left horn!), and Annabel being Miss Independent as usual off to the right. This was last week during the flooding.


----------



## Thewife

Amy your calves are just too cute!

Kitty, your pictures are just too cold! 
I'd be glad to clean your feeders, but I have an appointment and the step brats might be over, you know I don't want to miss them!


----------



## wynedot55

those are cute lil furball calves thats for sure.an your lil girl looks to weigh close to 200lbs if not more.kitty if i was closer id clean out the mangers for you.thats going tobe a messy heavy job.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Everyone always has an excuse! They shouldn't be to bad just wet and heavy. 

amysflock, those calves are to cute! And I see, green?


----------



## amysflock

I suppose Annabel could be 200 lbs, but gosh, considering just six weeks and three days ago she was born at 62 lbs, WOW!!!

T-Bone I'd totally guess to be around 250-300. His mass is amazing. I keep asking the breeder to come up to see the babies...I think T-Bone will blow his mind! (He's 8 weeks and one day old now, and just today was finally comfortable enough around me to have a full combing...but not comfortable enough for the weigh tape!)


----------



## wynedot55

your spoiling them cows an calves.


----------



## amysflock

LOL, that's what DH just said! He was thinking ahead to the day when we stop feeding the mamas their supplementary beet pulp buckets, and what a racket we'll have on our hands...although we'll likely stop before we bring the bull here, so maybe he'll provide a distraction!

It's hard not to spoil them when they're so dang cute!! This morning I watched Annabel check out our rooster chasing each of the hens in turn, trying to get "lucky," and then turning the chase on him for a bit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Thewife

Now that is one good looking family!


If I would have tried to take a pic like that when the boy was small, it would have just been Godzillas, dinosaurs and GI joes!


----------



## wynedot55

man miss peanut is over run with froggies.how long have yall been buying her froggies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How did you know they are Peanuts? 

She's been getting frogs for a couple years now. Those are just her frogs. She has ooooddddlllleeesss of stuffed animals. 

Kute Kitten has a huge collections of care bears as well as ooooddddllleeesss of stuffed animals.

_Oh, and those are just the stuffed ones. She also has those rubbery ones and the plastic bath tub ones, and a bath mitt and a bath spoof, etc. As well as a blanket and a small quilt._


----------



## wynedot55

wild guess because miss peanut loves her froggies.since the grils have alot of stuffed animales how do they get in their room.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> wild guess because miss peanut loves her froggies.since the grils have alot of stuffed animales how do they get in their room.


Walk.


----------



## wynedot55

smartypants


----------



## Thewife

She's not black! (Hubby saw her in the dark when she was wet)
But will probably turn black!
I think I will call her Herbie!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ahhhh, she is cute!  That she won't turn black!


----------



## wynedot55

shes a lil cutie.an most likely she will turn black.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> shes a lil cutie.an most likely she will turn black.


I got to thinking about it yesterday!
I send a couple of these pretty little chocolate colored babies out to pasture every year! Yet when fall comes, they all come back black!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Winter pics:











A different view of our farm:


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.i like the tree lined road.but they do make me cold.


----------



## Thewife

Love the picture of your farm!
Have ever skated them roads? (on skates, not tires)


I don't need to post a picture of my new calf, it looks just like the one in post 249! 
The mothers are from the "it's either 704's or 729's, I don't know, they both look the same to me" line!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot said:
			
		

> i like the tree lined road.but they do make me cold.


That is the next road over. We get to travel it anytime we go north unless we go around the long way. It's about 3 miles long in that section. It is usually a real pretty drive and one just never knows what one might see for wildlife: deer, Eagles, wolves, bears, squirrels, etc.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Have ever skated them roads? (on skates, not tires)


No, they are really rough for skating with blades. Sometimes, I think I should fit my van with ice skates though!



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Love the picture of your farm!


Thank you. We have done a lot of work over the years on the buildings and farm in general. 

That pic is taken across the neighbor's field and the heifer pasture (another neighbor's land) and one of our fields.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went past the livingroom window a bit ago and glanced out. Stopped, back tracked to see what I saw out there. It was the back of this guy.










He's eating under the bird feeder.


----------



## Thewife

Get your shotgun woman!
That's dinner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have enough birds in the freezer, I don't need him.


----------



## wynedot55

still he wouldve been supper tonite


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I took this pic yesterday afternoon. I guess it means the wolves are not in the area right now.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty,
Are those your house?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's deer out in our heifer pasture. That part of the pasture is "rented" from the neighbor. 

I say "rented" because the agreement is we put up the fence and maintain it and we can run our heifers out there. It benefits the owner by keeping things clipped down.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats a big herd of deer.an your right the wolves are gone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats a big herd of deer.an your right the wolves are gone.


That's probably the majority of what is in the area anymore. Most are not seeing the deer. Even those that feed them. You need to be up during the night, especially when the wolves are around. I know the guys who had their deer cameras out this last fall said no pics of deer until after dark. 

We used to have a huge deer population. At onetime, we could see 40 deer on the few acres that we can see from the house, before the top of the hill.


----------



## miron28

these are some really good pictures keep them coming


----------



## Thewife

Yesterdays walk!

Ain't much, but we do have grass coming!





They lead such a ruff life! (you don't see Brusier in this pic, he was told to "sit and wait" with the big dogs?)





They love my stump piles!





Don't trust the one on the right!





Aliens?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bruiser is just confused as to what dogs are. He thinks the calves are the big dogs is all!  At least he's sitting and staying. 

The one on the right is cute!

Wow! What a cloud!


----------



## Thewife

It's been kinda hard to play on the tractor with Bruiser under it, so he has been getting a lot of work on "sit and wait"!  The big dogs are getting tired of having to be examples! He is catching on, he's still alive!

The calf on the right is out of the cow in front of the stump. It's the one that chases the dogs!  Now mom is to the point she just goes after the dogs whenever she feels the urge! And she don't care if the dog is behind me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> And she don't care if the dog is behind me!


It sounds to me like the cow needs a lesson or shipped. That is dangerous!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's a pic of the totebag I made Peanut this morning. I thought thewife might like it.


----------



## wynedot55

i think she will buy a froggie tote bag.whats miss peanut gonna use her tote bag for.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Carrying stuff in. We have our valentine storyhour this week so that will be the first thing she carries. Then when she goes to the sitter it will be her extra clothes and such. Those type of things and more I'm sure.

Did you see thewife's pics?


----------



## wynedot55

no i mustve overlooked her pics.so ill look for them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no i mustve overlooked her pics.so ill look for them.


Look here but, back a page or two.


----------



## wynedot55

love your new pics of the calves an dogs.love seeing that green grass.be glad when it starts greening up here.ive got a beefmaster that hates dogs.an she will chase the dog if she gets to close.


----------



## Thewife

I like the frog tote! 
Peanut has such good taste!

The other dogs know they can't follow me onto the slab! I keep forgetting Bernie is right behind me, pretty much at all times. I get reminded when that mama cow comes running at me, bellowing!

If one of the big brahma cross I used to have, had a calf anywhere in the field, she would run the coyotes off! I'm kinda hoping this cow will be the same way!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I've been looking thru this thread right from the very beginning, and I must say I really enjoy your pictures thewife!!  Those dog and kitty pictures sure are cute.   Not to mention you have quite the scenery to look at every day!

Thanks for sharing, looking forward to more!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Here are some wintery pictures I took on Xmas eve (it was -30 C out when I took them  )





Little frosty grove of aspens





Snowy fields





Frosty twigs





The Xmas sunset





Sunset down a cold country road

I have got over 1000 pics in my photobucket, and a bit more stored away on a different computer.  But there's always bad ones and the best ones...the best are the ones I love to show off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beautiful!


----------



## wynedot55

great pics nice scenery.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures!


----------



## Thewife

Should they stay or should they go?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Your asking us? We're suppose to tell by pics? We have no clue to their personalities that way! Not fair!  Don't ask me. It's a good thing my coop size limits what I can keep or I would have saved more pullets this last year.


----------



## wynedot55

read my other post an then decide.


----------



## amysflock

Stunning photos, WildRose, and welcome to the board!

We brought home the bull yesterday. So far, so good! I wrote a big ol' post about it on my blog, so I won't repeat myself here. He was discovered to have a case of lice early in the week so was treated with Eprinex (the breeder sent some home for our animals, too), and has a few bald spots to show for it. Bummer. He's a nice, gentle guy, although still a bull so we'll be careful.

Sheila has all but claimed him as her own, and he's just as interested. Judging by the calendar, she could be in heat. Bridgit's more stand offish, but they did get acquainted this morning finally (because Sheila was too busy eating to run her off). T-Bone has mounted his father half a dozen times, while Annabel is curious but timid.






CH Tabor Thunder






Having a tussle with Sheila


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He sure is a handsome guy but, I doubt he would be flattered by the side of him you choose in the 2nd pic!


----------



## wynedot55

he is a nice looking bull.are you going to keep that heifer calf or sale her.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thank you amy!  And ol' Thunder looks like a real handsome boy..

Here's some more pics stored on my PB page:





My beautiful barncat Button...she's in the vet clinic now with a really bad abcess in her shoulder...poor thing sounds like she won't be home until the middle of next week. 





Best friends forever!! These two rascals are the spoiled rotten house cats...Button and her bro Spider are the barn cats.  All four are real sweeties. 





An old old picture of (I think) Maligne Lake (or Lake Louise, can't remember which).





Blue-eyed grass...blooms only in one day, so I consider myself lucky that I found this tiny beauty. 





Pasture after an annual spring flood

I do have a picture of a frog or two, btw, but it'll take me a little bit to find it.

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Love the scenery pics! 

Kitties are sweet! Button reminds me of a barn cat we used to have. And the simesse house cat looks like our old house cat, Hurk. I will have to look and see about digging out a pic of him.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Aren't they?  The two curled up are actually both rescued kitties, I brought them home from the local vet clinic since the folks there were looking for homes for these two as well as some other kittens that came in.  Mocha's like the perfect cat (and I mean this literally!) because he is soooo well behaved in his "new" home.  Deedee, the little tabby, she's gotta be checkin' out what you're doing all the time...and does she ever beg for attention! She's twice the size now as she is in that pic.

Spider and Button were born and raised on the farm.   They've never left it unless they needed to be taken to the vet for their check-ups and shots or if they are injured (like Button is now..)

I'll post a pic of Spider when I have time....


----------



## wynedot55

those are some cute kitties.


----------



## m.holloway

hey you guys. How is everyone doing? I see that we have another pic person. weclome to the herd wildrosebeef. your pic are great. alot of white there! well florida has hit some crazy weather. 17 the lowest so far. doesn't stay long. just enough to kill the grass and kill the garden. well i have alot of catching up to do. mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hey, mare! Good to see you again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's a pic of Hurk. Sadly he is no longer with us.






I have started a thread just for our (forum members) Kitties.


----------



## wynedot55

another fine looking cat.


----------



## amysflock

We're planning to sell Annabel, the heifer calf...although it'll be sad to see her go as she's so dang sweet. But, given she's a heifer out of a first calf heifer and therefore expected to be smaller, we don't feel she'd be the "right" next breeder for our little herd.


----------



## wynedot55

i sold my 1st 2 beefmaster heifer calves last year.an im keeping 2 reg beefmaster heifers this year.guess i need todo all my paperwork on the cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's what 40's and rain will do in WI in February. These are taken out the house windows.
Our driveway on the north side of the house. No fun walking that!





This one is taken out the south side of the house but, I'm wondering what is that brown stuff?


----------



## wynedot55

looks like you ice skate to the barn.we know what that brown stuff is.but you dont see that till march


----------



## Farmer Kitty

March? March is usually the month we get most of our snow in. It's usually more like April. 

Yes, I skated to and from the barn this morning. I'll have to get the barn lime out later today!


----------



## Thewife

My world is whiter than yours?
I want to see brown stuff!


----------



## wynedot55

i was really thinking april.but thought yall might start thawing out some in march.i hate walking on ice.


----------



## Thewife

My cattle rack, turned hay shed!






Ignore the green, this pic was taken a long time ago!


----------



## wynedot55

well get hubby to looking for a new cattle trailer.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well get hubby to looking for a new cattle trailer.


NO! 
He's already looking for stuff we can't afford!
We have a guy that hauls for us and some friends that let us use their trailer when ever we need it, so we are doing just fine without one!


----------



## wynedot55

ive got a 14ft covered top cattle trailer in the yard.i to hire cattle hauled to the sale.an if i buy anything from reg sales.a buddy usually hauls it home for me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ive got a 14ft covered top cattle trailer in the yard.i to hire cattle hauled to the sale.an if i buy anything from reg sales.a buddy usually hauls it home for me.


So why do you have a cattle trailer? 

We hire our cows hauled to the sale barn and nowadays rarely buy any in.


----------



## wynedot55

i bought it years ago when we did haul our own cattle to an from sales.so i just keep it to keep the diesel tank in.


----------



## m.holloway

ok off to get ready for the fair!!!  i'll get some pic if i can . see you guys tomorrow. Everyone have a good night!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> ok off to get ready for the fair!!!  i'll get some pic if i can . see you guys tomorrow. Everyone have a good night!!!!!!


It's barely afternoon here but, I will! Have a great time at the fair and you had better take pics to post! 

BYW-when are you showing your girls?


----------



## m.holloway

don't worry, i'll post them. the fair was great. i saw alot of differnt dairy cows, and machine mikling. they had hand milking but line was too long. i had to get back to my 4h post. i did get some kind of dvd about a milking dairy work place. our fair isn't till march.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pics from last night and this morning's snow.


----------



## wynedot55

brrrrrr that snow makes me cold an its 70 here today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Quit hogging the heat!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Don't bring that stuff here, got enough snow already as it is..


----------



## Thewife

KEEP IT!
(please)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> KEEP IT!
> (please)


NO! It can leave! It doesn't have to move anywhere, it could just melt warmup enough to rain and not that stuff!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP IT!
> (please)
> 
> 
> 
> NO! It can leave! It doesn't have to move anywhere, it could just melt warmup enough to rain and not that stuff!
Click to expand...

But, it's really pretty when it's in some one elses yard! I figured you could keep it around and take pictures of it for the rest of us to LOOK at!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have enough pics of the stuff!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

*I have Kute Kitten's quilt top done!!!*


----------



## m.holloway

WOW!!!!!  that is beauitful


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Ooo purdy!


----------



## Thewife

Yea Kitty!
That looks real nice!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you!


----------



## wynedot55

love that quilt top.its so pretty.


----------



## youngsfarmland

you asked me what kind of breed my calfs were. i had a vet come and look at them and he said they are Holstiens? not sure of the spelling.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Beautiful quilt top, Kitty.  Do you machine quilt it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Beautiful quilt top, Kitty.  Do you machine quilt it?


Thank you. 

I'll hand tie it, when I get that far. This is my first quilt and I have no clue how to do the machine quilting. Although for this quilt I would probably do the triangles but I'm not sure I'm up to trying. Maybe things will change by the time I get that far as I have shopping totes to do. So for now, the quilt will have to wait.


----------



## Thewife

Right outside my front yard this morning! 
They seem to think it's spring!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The grass seems to think it's spring too! Great pic!


----------



## wynedot55

whoa look at that nice bunch of turkies.i see your as green as we are.its nice to see green grass.


----------



## Thewife

The grass needs to grow a little faster, Hubby figures I have about 30 days of hay left!

I'm thinking we have enough toms and jake turkeys, we can hunt them this year? Just can't decide if I should invite a nephew over to hunt them.


----------



## Thewife

Ain't she bew-tee-full!




She needs a name!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You'll be able to tell her apart from the others!


----------



## wynedot55

cuteie pie call her ring eye


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut says name her Puzzle.


----------



## wynedot55

i love peanuts names for calves.


----------



## m.holloway

great calf! and what is it with the green grass there!!!   i live in fla. and our grass is still brown!!! we had another funky weather come thur.. 25 yesterday and in the 30 today!!! it's finally in the 70's now. so how can this brown grass get green!!!!


----------



## Thewife

m.holloway said:
			
		

> great calf! and what is it with the green grass there!!!   i live in fla. and our grass is still brown!!! we had another funky weather come thur.. 25 yesterday and in the 30 today!!! it's finally in the 70's now. so how can this brown grass get green!!!!


Our grass only turns brown in the summer! 
In the winter, it gets pounded into the mud by the rain!




> Peanut says name her Puzzle.


And that is now her name!

Thank you Peanut!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

What a sweetheart TW!!  The first name that came to mind as I looked at her was Winnie...but I guess I'm a little late on that, lol.


----------



## Thewife

Before my nap!





After my nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a difference your nap made!


----------



## wynedot55

whoa your napp changed alot outside.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

You've gotta be kidding!   How long was your nap anyway?


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> You've gotta be kidding!   How long was your nap anyway?


Not long enough!

Another mini blizzerd hit when I started my afternoon chores,(of course) by the time the boy and I were done at the barn, the sun came out and it was back to the after nap picture!
Right now, it looks like the before nap picture, AGAIN!
I think I should just crawl in bed and stay there!


----------



## Thewife

Took this through my living room window this morning!




The fuzzyness is because I need a new camera or maybe I just need to wash my windows?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Reminds me of the occaisonal times we get bald eagles passing through here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I love the bald Eagles! We have them here but, if I have the camera out they won't come within range.  If I don't have the camera they will fly right over me!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I love the bald Eagles! We have them here but, if I have the camera out they won't come within range.  If I don't have the camera they will fly right over me!


Thats the problem I have been having!

I was shocked to see it just sitting there!
The barnyard birds weren't too thrilled with the visitor! 
The guineas were having a big time fit, the chickens were hiding in the shrubs and 3 of the geese broke out and went back to their old pen! The fourth goose was not too happy about being left behind!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I found some signs of spring.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

AACK!! Kitty, quit rubbing it in, we still got a fair bit of snow on the ground here!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> AACK!! Kitty, quit rubbing it in, we still got a fair bit of snow on the ground here!!!


 Sorry! If it's any concolation those are in the flower bed right up tight to the south side of the house and are the first flowers to come every year do to it. The grass is still very brown.


----------



## Thewife

Yea for spring!


I had a little tree frog crawling up my front door last night! 
(I was too tired to go find my camera)


----------



## wynedot55

spring has sprung here.love the pics.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well there was one sign of spring I seen on the news this morning...pussywillows!!! 

It's okay kitty, it's nice to see some spring pics for a change!


----------



## Thewife

The babies I was stressing over!

Babbets baby boy!





Sam and her baby! 




Note the tiny white patch at the top of her front leg! Do you think it will fade away?
She needs a name!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awwww! They are both very nice looking calves. I think she will keep the white spot but, only time will tell for sure.


----------



## wynedot55

those calves are to cute.


----------



## Thewife

Thanks guys.
I should have taken a picture of Babbets calf the day it hit the ground. He was a tiny little lean thing, less than a week ago! 
I called Sams calf a brat in the other thread, because she hides under and behind Sam when ever I have the camera! When she does come out, she is running all over the pen, or spreading Sams hay all over the place!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Typical bratty calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Awww!  Adorable babies!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

For the wife:


----------



## Thewife

Thank you! 
That's a purdy frog!

Yesterday!





Today!
I'm pretty sure she is asking me to get rid of the white stuff!




All the tracks on the porch, are now buried!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like yesterday's picture! 

I agree with the red dog on that white stuff!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I like yesterday's picture!
> 
> I agree with the red dog on that white stuff!


Ditto!!  Southern Alberta's supposed to get 20 cm of snow overnight! YUCK!

And thanks on the frog, I think it's a Leopard frog, or something like that.  He was on a verrry looong adventure thru the grass to another pond far far away when I found him.  Decided to be the good samaritan and move him back to wetter swamps, lol, which was only a few yards away.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.kitty you gotta show miss peanut the froggie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I will but, right now she is still a sleep.


----------



## wynedot55

well get her up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well get her up


NO WAY! I'm not waking her up. It was a late night. I do not want a crabby child all day!


----------



## wynedot55

i dont blame for not waking her up.a crabby child is no fun to deal with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut says, "That's my favorite kind of frog!" 
 I think all frogs are her favorite kind of frog.


----------



## wynedot55

i agree with you there  i think she loves froggies.


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i agree with you there  i think she loves froggies.


She loves them all right! I bet half of her animals are frogs! Nice pics. thewife and WRB!


----------



## Thewife

Do you think he is trying to tell me something?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> *Peanut says, "That's my favorite kind of frog!" *
> I think all frogs are her favorite kind of frog.


  It's my favorite too!  BTW, it's the only kind of frogs we have around here!


Funny story: My first experience with frogs happened when I was only about 4 or 5 years old...sometime before I started preschool. My big brother had this shoe box on the table and of course the box was, naturally, covered with a shoebox lid.  He and Dad had me to come and look at something in this shoe box, thought that it would be neat for me to see.  So being the very gullible little kid I was, I took a peek inside as soon as my DB popped the lid off.  What happened next was only a blur.  This "thing" in the shoe box came leaping out at me, I screamed bloody murder (I think), and skedadled out of the house so fast I don't even remember doing it...all Dad and my brother remembered that the next thing they new I was outside looking into the kitchen and refused to go back into the house again!! 

It took them a bit to get my suddenly-frayed nerves under control to get me to come back inside again to have another look at this "thing"...I took one look at it and said something to the effect of that I don't want to go near it again. EVER!!




And look at me now...I'm not afraid to catch frogs or hold them in my hand!  They still spook my when they decide to leap from my hand to safety though...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Do you think he is trying to tell me something?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/hungry.jpg


Yes, his dishes are empty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peanut says, "That's my favorite kind of frog!" *
> I think all frogs are her favorite kind of frog.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my favorite too!  BTW, it's the only kind of frogs we have around here!
> 
> 
> Funny story: My first experience with frogs happened when I was only about 4 or 5 years old...sometime before I started preschool. My big brother had this shoe box on the table and of course the box was, naturally, covered with a shoebox lid.  He and Dad had me to come and look at something in this shoe box, thought that it would be neat for me to see.  So being the very gullible little kid I was, I took a peek inside as soon as my DB popped the lid off.  What happened next was only a blur.  This "thing" in the shoe box came leaping out at me, I screamed bloody murder (I think), and skedadled out of the house so fast I don't even remember doing it...all Dad and my brother remembered that the next thing they new I was outside looking into the kitchen and refused to go back into the house again!!
> 
> It took them a bit to get my suddenly-frayed nerves under control to get me to come back inside again to have another look at this "thing"...I took one look at it and said something to the effect of that I don't want to go near it again. EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at me now...I'm not afraid to catch frogs or hold them in my hand!  They still spook my when they decide to leap from my hand to safety though...
Click to expand...

I can see where that would scare a young child. Luckily both of my girls got to see them out in their natural environment and aren't scared of them although, it seems to me that you won't get Kute Kitten to touch them very easily.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he is trying to tell me something?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/hungry.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his dishes are empty.
Click to expand...

But I had just filled them!


WRB, I've always been a frog catcher! But the day something big was moving in the bushes where my sisters and I were playing, we all ran screaming! When we finally worked up the guts to go see what it was, we found a BIG bull frog! It was sooo cool!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he is trying to tell me something?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/hungry.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his dishes are empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *But I had just filled them!*
> 
> 
> WRB, I've always been a frog catcher! But the day something big was moving in the bushes where my sisters and I were playing, we all ran screaming! When we finally worked up the guts to go see what it was, we found a BIG bull frog! It was sooo cool!
Click to expand...

Couldn't prove it with that pic!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his dishes are empty.
> 
> 
> 
> *But I had just filled them!*
> 
> 
> WRB, I've always been a frog catcher! But the day something big was moving in the bushes where my sisters and I were playing, we all ran screaming! When we finally worked up the guts to go see what it was, we found a BIG bull frog! It was sooo cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't prove it with that pic!
Click to expand...

Well I would make a video to prove that I feed him, but I don't think my camera is fast enough to catch him eating!
Besides, take a good look at my 58lb "puppy", does he really look starved?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I had just filled them!*
> 
> 
> WRB, I've always been a frog catcher! But the day something big was moving in the bushes where my sisters and I were playing, we all ran screaming! When we finally worked up the guts to go see what it was, we found a BIG bull frog! It was sooo cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't prove it with that pic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I would make a video to prove that I feed him, but I don't think my camera is fast enough to catch him eating!
> Besides, take a good look at my 58lb "puppy", does he really look starved?
Click to expand...

You would have to set the camera up to catch you feeding  him! 

NO, he doesn't look starved but, that doesn't mean that he doesn't think he is.


----------



## wynedot55

he is just a big old spoiled dog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My favorite pullet, who I'm going to have to cull due to the fact that she keeps prolapsing.


----------



## Thewife

I've never heard of a prolapsing pullet!

Maybe she could hatch and raise some chicks for you?


----------



## wynedot55

she is a cute pullet. sorry that your gonna have to cull her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'd have to get her to go broody without laying any eggs in the mean time. She has prolapsed 3 times now. Everytime I take her out of the dark when she's healed (she was pecked at the first two times by a pecker that I've since cured) she prolapses soon afterwards. The first two times weren't bad but, this time was worse and it will continue to get worse until I loose her. She's in the dark again, I just have to get myself to do the deed-not easy when it's a favorite.


----------



## Thewife

So, I bought a Brahma/Hereford last May. The lady said she was just in heat, she didn't think she got bred by her gorgeous Brahma bull.
Anyway, she has looked loose and has been having clear slime FOREVER, her udder looks like a deflated rubber glove. Last week I kicked her out of the corral, I had seen her just stand as a steer jumped her and the next day the bull was hanging with her.


----------



## Cow Girl

We have lots of chicken and more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> So, I bought a Brahma/Hereford last May. The lady said she was just in heat, she didn't think she got bred by her gorgeous Brahma bull.
> Anyway, she has looked loose and has been having clear slime FOREVER, her udder looks like a deflated rubber glove. Last week I kicked her out of the corral, I had seen her just stand as a steer jumped her and the next day the bull was hanging with her.


To bad she didn't settle by her bull!


----------



## Thewife

Well, I am just thrilled with the simple fact she settled with our bull!







It may be a bull calf, but I thought for sure she wasn't even bred!
Hubby was going to make me ship her in a couple of weeks!
Do you think Hubby would notice if I accidently forget to band him?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Idon't know but, he sure is pretty!


----------



## Kute Kitten

To cute! Love him!


----------



## Thewife

Thank you Kitty!
I think you might have a clue as to how bad I want to keep him as a bull!  
He even has a tiny bit of white on his forehead!
I tried to post a picture that shows it, but my computer and photobucket are at it AGAIN!
I will try again later!


----------



## Thewife

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> To cute! Love him!


Thank you Kute Kitten!
(you posted while I was writing!)

I'm trying to get my Hubby to let me have a whole bunch like him, but he won't let me!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Your welcome! Why won't he let you keep some like him?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, he wants only black ones and non brahmas.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I was going to ask that. Decided not to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is this mornings moon setting.





And the sun rising.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures!
Someday I want to get one of the sun coming up in this valley! 
But, I think that would require getting up before the sun?


----------



## Thewife

The (dry) new baby!






Hubby says, if I don't band him, him and the boy will get him!
So, I said! 
IF the buyers don't like red or big ears, we might as well plan on keeping him around for awhile and sell him as beef! 
AND, if we are going to do that, we might as well NOT band him, he will grow better!

I'm pretty sure you know what kind of reply I got!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I wouldn't band him, if you want him as a bull. Let them do it, if Dh really means no.

His white spot showsup in that pic. He is a cutie and I bet he would throw nice calves.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I wouldn't band him, if you want him as a bull. Let them do it, if Dh really means no.
> 
> His white spot showsup in that pic. He is a cutie and I bet he would throw nice calves.


I think I am going to try to put it off as long as I can. 
I want to see how he grows. The cow don't look like she has much milk. Not something I want to breed into the herd!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't band him, if you want him as a bull. Let them do it, if Dh really means no.
> 
> His white spot showsup in that pic. He is a cutie and I bet he would throw nice calves.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to try to put it off as long as I can.
> I want to see how he grows. The cow don't look like she has much milk. Not something I want to breed into the herd!
Click to expand...

Hmmm, most definately not. Has she raised calves before? If so, how did they do?


----------



## wynedot55

he is 1 cute bull calf.how did you get a red calf to show up.you wont know till he is 8 months old if he will make a bull.


----------



## Cow Girl

We have 3-6 cow due to have another calf very very soon!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thewife

OK, I've made my decision!(I think)
I just bought the Brahma/Hereford last year, I don't know anything about her breeding or past calves.
So far, all the calves from my Limo/Angus bull have been ok, but I really don't know much about him either. A few of his calves are a bit waco(Smokey), a few are just plain sweetys!
IF she ever brings her calf out of the back 80, as much as I don't want to, I'm thinking I should band him?


Hey Cow girl!
You know we do love pictures of calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's up to you but, given you don't know much about her maybe. How is the calf doing? Sometimes an udder that doesn't look like it has much milk in it can fool you.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That's up to you but, given you don't know much about her maybe. How is the calf doing? Sometimes an udder that doesn't look like it has much milk in it can fool you.


I was watching him when he found his first faucet, he had that quarter drained real quick! (then he spent another 5 minutes trying to get milk from her leg?)
He was chasing the dogs this morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's up to you but, given you don't know much about her maybe. How is the calf doing? Sometimes an udder that doesn't look like it has much milk in it can fool you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching him when he found his first faucet, he had that quarter drained real quick! (then he spent another 5 minutes trying to get milk from her leg?)
> He was chasing the dogs this morning!
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's getting a good amount. Maybe would like more but, if he's chasing the dogs he's doing well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Anyone know what these are? Not the equipment either!










I believe it's another sign of spring!





Wisconsin River


----------



## wynedot55

i dont know what that is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The first pic they are digging a new cranberry marsh. The second pic is an established cranberry bed.


----------



## JerseyXGirl

I watched a "Dirty Jobs" show with Mike Rowe.  They were harvesting cranberries.  It was actually kinda neat how it was done.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont think id like working in bellydeep water.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's getting to be done more and more by machines now.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures Kitty!

We used to joke that we need to grow cranberries instead of cows!
We'd just have to put a BIG net at the end of the property to catch them when the fall rains come and wash them down the valley!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There is a lot of money in a bed. They have to remove the soil that is there and then haul in a certain kind of sand. If they have to buy the vines that's expensive. If they have established beds that they can clip the vines from then it's most definately cheaper.


----------



## Thewife

Clancy's baby boy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He sure is a cutie! To bad he's a bull calf.  Do you need the name of a breeder out there? You offered to send your bull when we were having all bull calves. I can find out the name of a breeder for you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

thewife said:
			
		

> Clancy's baby boy!
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/2009_0411clancy0015.jpg


He's a sweety!!   Can I have him? 














J/K.


----------



## wynedot55

now calf is a pretty red.i love the look on his face.


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clancy's baby boy!
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/2009_0411clancy0015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sweety!!   Can I have him?
Click to expand...

My Hubby says you can have him!
He says if you have some good hunting up there, he will even deliver MY calf to you!
Ain't he just kind and generous?


----------



## Kute Kitten

He's adorable!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Signs of spring.
Hyanthis




violets


----------



## wynedot55

those are some pretty flowers.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I love that pic of the Hyanthis.  It's just starting to green up around the city here, but hopefully soon, once I finish exams and stuff, I'll be able to get some flower pics posted on here myself!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Those are tight to the house. The grass is even having trouble greening up this year. No thundershower yet and we're short on rain. It could be another interesting weather year.


----------



## Thewife

Pretty flowers Kitty!
I WAS hoping to get some pics of the Trilliums(?) tonight, but YEA RIGHT!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Flowers, Yeah! Winter is finally over!


----------



## Thewife

The trilliums are blooming!






2 of my "dogs" Bernie and Smokey!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That second pic is just precious!


----------



## wynedot55

yes they are saying whats going on over there.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Love both pictures!


----------



## Thewife

Sea lions and seagulls!




Being awoken by the barking of a sea lion, was kinda weird!
It sounded like the "er" of a rooster starting to crow, but the " er a roo", it just never came! 

Smokey's room mate!
Hangs out at her water bucket!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Why does the sealion have numbers on it?

Peanut says the frog is "cool!" What does Smokey think of her roommate?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why does the sealion have numbers on it?
> 
> Peanut says the frog is "cool!" What does Smokey think of her roommate?


I don't know if Smokey even knows she has a room mate!
Right now Smokey is a little upset, I "accidently forgot" to give her her bottle this morning! It's weaning time!

As for the sea lion! 
I was told, I do not know if it is true.
If it has a number on it, it may have been trapped where it should not have been, then taken to the ocean and released! This one obviously likes the marina better than the ocean!
Sea lions are linda like wolves and cougars, there is just too many of them and they are causing problems! Everytime they try to thin the herd a little, the bunny huggers step in and stop it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Right now Smokey is a little upset, I "accidently forgot" to give her her bottle this morning! It's weaning time!


She can't be that old yet, can she? It seems you were just posting about her and we were reminding you how to bottle feed a calf! How the time goes.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Right now Smokey is a little upset, I "accidently forgot" to give her her bottle this morning! It's weaning time!
> 
> 
> 
> She can't be that old yet, can she? It seems you were just posting about her and we were reminding you how to bottle feed a calf! How the time goes.
Click to expand...

She was born 2/12.
I've put almost 100lbs of milk replacer in her. She eats her grain like a pig and spends her days grazing! 
I still have some milk replacer left, she might get bed time bottles for a little while!(so I don't have to listen to her)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Smokey is a little upset, I "accidently forgot" to give her her bottle this morning! It's weaning time!
> 
> 
> 
> She can't be that old yet, can she? It seems you were just posting about her and we were reminding you how to bottle feed a calf! How the time goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was born 2/12.
> I've put almost 100lbs of milk replacer in her. She eats her grain like a pig and spends her days grazing!
> I still have some milk replacer left, she might get bed time bottles for a little while!(so I don't have to listen to her)
Click to expand...

I know that she's 2 months old--I even pulled up her old thread.  It just doesn't seem like it.


----------



## wynedot55

those sea lions an froggie are kool.smokey is growing up fast.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Peanut would love the frog!


----------



## wynedot55

does peanut catch frogs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> does peanut catch frogs.


Yes, if we ever get warm enough for the frogs to come out.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she brings them in the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet she brings them in the house.


No, that stuff stays outside.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet she brings them in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that stuff stays outside.
Click to expand...

Mean Mama!


----------



## wynedot55

i was thinking that


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She doesn't even try. Sometimes she'll put them into a container and sometimes she plays with them and let's them go.


----------



## wynedot55

well she is a good girl.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The sun rise this morning. Behind me, as I took the picture, is a small thunderstorm rolling in.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats a great pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you


----------



## Thewife

Cool picture Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Quite pretty, Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. 

It was pretty and yet eery to see too. The storm was to my back and I could hear the rain moving in on me and yet such a beautiful sunrise!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Some heifers













A few does came to visit


----------



## wynedot55

those does are coming way up out of the woods.those dairy heifers sure look fat an sassy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like heifer 813!

I see you have a herd of those brown four legged creatures too!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I like those jersey heifers too....those holstien girls are a real pain in the butt when walking in the corral; they get really antsy, hopping and skipping around like they were little calves.   

Yes those deer are always up around here every morning and evening, chomping away at the new grass in the lawn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They like to come in and eat the apples that fall off the trees late summer/early fall here. Even on the worst years they never bothered the round bales or anything except one year. It was fun to watch. The field by the house would have deer pawing and nibbling. The corn silage pile would be lined with deer on the open side. When one moved out from the pile another would move in. No fighting or squables. They must have had an order established. My biggest problem was DH opened the pile from the east side. The building are on the west side. Pile was in the way for pic taking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My livingroom painting project.
Before painting.






After painting.





I still have the little area off the livingroom (that you can see through the doorway) second coat and some stenciling that I'm concidering.

_Thankfully, I had taken the before hand pic. I needed it to put stuff back on the wall right! _


----------



## Thewife

Looks real good Kitty!
Sure you don't want to do mine?


----------



## wynedot55

kitty that looks great.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thanks!

thewife, no I've had enough painting of walls and ceilings. I hate ceilings!


----------



## PeepMomma

Ok, I'm new here, but I'll chime in with the picture of the best cow we've ever had. Her Name is Big Momma. She was born on our place by an Uncle's Cow and he gave her to us to start our herd. We lost a lot of our precious cows when we had to move suddenly to a place where there was no land for cattle. She is now 10 years old, and one of the best, most gentle cows in the world! She loves neck rubs as you can see in the picture with my hubby. Plus, every 2 year she manages to give us two calves, one usually arrives in early spring and the next in late winter. She is amazing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

to the herd!

Nice looking cow!


----------



## wynedot55

she is a nice looking cow.you cant tell shes 10 by looking at her bagg.because she has the bagg of a 1st calf heifer.


----------



## Thewife

She looks real good for 10!


Oh Kitty!
Only the walls need painted!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Still no. I've had enough painting wall too.


----------



## PeepMomma

She is the greatest, and raises the prettiest babies! I'll have to post pictures of them some day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PeepMomma said:
			
		

> She is the greatest, and raises the prettiest babies! I'll have to post pictures of them some day!


----------



## Jae~b

I read all 48 pages on this thread, my turn to post a pic of the baby.







I think her name is going to be cleopatra, cleo for short


----------



## wynedot55

she is a cute calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She is to cute! What breeds is she? Is she the brangus cross?


----------



## Jae~b

Thank you, yes she is 3/4 angus and 1/4 brahma. I think I am in


----------



## Thewife

What a cutee!

Have you decided what your going to breed her to, when the time comes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What a cutee!
> 
> Have you decided what your going to breed her to, when the time comes!


I can imagine, thewife votes for brahma!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutee!
> 
> Have you decided what your going to breed her to, when the time comes!
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine, thewife votes for brahma!
Click to expand...

Well of course!
I can't have any, the closest I can get is pictures of everybody else's!


(hint hint Mr. Never posts pictures)


----------



## wynedot55

but i dont have brimmers.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but i dont have brimmers.


You may not have Brahmas, but you knew darm well who I was refering too! 
And just what is a Beefmaster, Mr. Never posts pictures?


----------



## wynedot55

they gots the brimmers floppy ears.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> they gots the brimmers floppy ears.


Wouldn't know it with no pics!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was raining and thundering and the sun was bright enough to blind you. This picture doesn't really do the double rainbow justice but, pictures never do.


----------



## Thewife

Cool picture! 
I love rainbows!
We've been having bright sunny moments, followed by major down pours! The only difference between now and winter? The rain and wind is warmer!


----------



## wynedot55

love that pic.its so pretty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

From where I took the pic it looks like the rainbow starts and ends in our pastures. I was at the neighbor's candling eggs and the rainbow moved home with me. That was neat to see!


----------



## Thewife

Hubby's favorite web site! 
Hope it works!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's one he would probably like.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Were they sharks?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Were they sharks?


In WI? No fish.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ok. I tought that was in the ocean.


----------



## Thewife

Gee thanks Kitty! (not)

He already steals my computer to watch his site, now he will want to watch yours too!
He's got another fishing trip planned for this weekend!

BTW, since it's spring, they refer to the fish on his site as springers!
So, when you guys talk springers, I picture fish!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

His fish are getting to you!

Remember, SPRINGERS ARE CATTLE! Just keep repeating it over and over until fishing season is done and you will make it through just fine!


----------



## wynedot55

just dont go out at nite an try to check the fish.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## Thewife

Family pictures!

The new babies and their moms!







Bob's baby, Bob and the bull!


----------



## wynedot55

the geese babies are to cute.an bob can sure raise a nice looking calves.


----------



## m.holloway

What a pretty site!!!! And GREEN GRASS  If it would rain here, I would have green grass. Send rain to Fl.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What cute families!


----------



## Thewife

I'm hatching!





She had 4 when I first checked! It was kinda dark when I checked the last time, all I could see was a pile of little fuzz balls!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some cute chicks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations!

Cute chicks!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

AWW!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Looks like you caught that chick on one of its bad hair days!


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Looks like you caught that chick on one of its bad hair days!


Bad hair days kinda runs in the family!

Mom and the kids!





That's Daddy in the back!







I've been waiting a long time to see this!




Clean pens, WITH clean bedding!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Things look great!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Them chickens with them wacky hairdoos just crack me up!  Don't ask why!  BTW, I did mean to say nice pictures, thewife!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Lovin dem chickens!

Beautiful barn, thewife!


----------



## wynedot55

love looking at tophat chickens.ive been wanting some exotic chickens.your new loft is looking good.but i wouldnt want to stack hay in that joker.love your pens as well.they are so nice an clean.


----------



## Kute Kitten

The chicks!


----------



## Thewife

Look at me!
I got the red dogs favorite toy (what's left of it) and the blue brush mom said I could not have!





That white thing in front of me was the dish mom like to use to water the hen and chick!


----------



## wynedot55

looks like some1 had fun making a mess.if thats the pup he sure has growed alot.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> looks like some1 had fun making a mess.if thats the pup he sure has growed alot.


Yep, that's my "little" puppy! He's now taller than one of my black dogs and catching up to the other one!
He's good at making a mess! He's also good at gathering things he's not supposed to have, then waiting until some one tries to take it away, so he can grab it and run!(and run and run and run)


----------



## m.holloway

Maybe he thought he wanted to brush his teeth. He does look he's smiling for the picture. lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He most definately looks like he is smiling! It also says, "See what I got?"

Little (well not so little anymore) stinker!


----------



## Thewife

He ain't smiling!
He's laying right off the deck, looking through the window, right at me, LAUGHING!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> He ain't smiling!
> He's laying right off the deck, looking through the window, right at me, LAUGHING!


----------



## Thewife

Ain't it pretty?
All I could hear was birds singing, frogs croaking and dogs swimming!





On the way out, I could hear the beaver slapping the water. I don't think he liked us intruding on his peace and quiet!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Beautiful!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Beautiful!


It is a beautiful place!
I went back there to see if I could find where and how the trappers left my boat! I found it!
I'm hoping to sneak back there soon, without the dogs and take my camera for a boat ride!


----------



## wynedot55

thats a pretty pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful place!
> I went back there to see if I could find where and how the trappers left my boat! I found it!
> I'm hoping to sneak back there soon, without the dogs and take my camera for a boat ride!
Click to expand...

If it's your boat they should leave it where you had it and in the same or better condition.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful place!
> I went back there to see if I could find where and how the trappers left my boat! I found it!
> I'm hoping to sneak back there soon, without the dogs and take my camera for a boat ride!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's your boat they should leave it where you had it and in the same or better condition.
Click to expand...

I didn't want them to leave it where I had it!
It took me forever to talk my guys into bringing it out, so I could patch a hole it had.
You have to pick your way through a brushy, swampy mess just to get to the waters edge! My guys didn't want to drag it back to the water for me. 
When the trappers offered to trap the beavers that were flooding my hay fields AND drag my boat back there, I wasn't about to stop them!
If I would have found it sunk, or full of water, I would not have cared, it's back there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful place!
> I went back there to see if I could find where and how the trappers left my boat! I found it!
> I'm hoping to sneak back there soon, without the dogs and take my camera for a boat ride!
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your boat they should leave it where you had it and in the same or better condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want them to leave it where I had it!
> It took me forever to talk my guys into bringing it out, so I could patch a hole it had.
> You have to pick your way through a brushy, swampy mess just to get to the waters edge! My guys didn't want to drag it back to the water for me.
> When the trappers offered to trap the beavers that were flooding my hay fields AND drag my boat back there, I wasn't about to stop them!
> If I would have found it sunk, or full of water, I would not have cared, it's back there!
Click to expand...

  I thought they were using it from the water's edge, not the fix-it shop.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your boat they should leave it where you had it and in the same or better condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want them to leave it where I had it!
> It took me forever to talk my guys into bringing it out, so I could patch a hole it had.
> You have to pick your way through a brushy, swampy mess just to get to the waters edge! My guys didn't want to drag it back to the water for me.
> When the trappers offered to trap the beavers that were flooding my hay fields AND drag my boat back there, I wasn't about to stop them!
> If I would have found it sunk, or full of water, I would not have cared, it's back there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they were using it from the water's edge, not the fix-it shop.
Click to expand...

Aww come on Kitty!
It's a farm, doesn't everything comes from the fix it shop?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want them to leave it where I had it!
> It took me forever to talk my guys into bringing it out, so I could patch a hole it had.
> You have to pick your way through a brushy, swampy mess just to get to the waters edge! My guys didn't want to drag it back to the water for me.
> When the trappers offered to trap the beavers that were flooding my hay fields AND drag my boat back there, I wasn't about to stop them!
> If I would have found it sunk, or full of water, I would not have cared, it's back there!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were using it from the water's edge, not the fix-it shop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww come on Kitty!
> It's a farm, doesn't everything comes from the fix it shop?
Click to expand...

There are definately days it seems like it!


----------



## Thewife

Waco and her baby! 
The last baby of the season!
It's a heifer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awww, she's a cutie! 

Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55

shes a lil cutie.now for the big q.are you gonna keep waco jr.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> shes a lil cutie.now for the big q.are you gonna keep waco jr.


I don't knooooooow!
Waco is out of the mostly limo, with a bit of Jersey line. There is no flop ear in her. The whole line is pretty easy going, not sure what went wrong with Waco! 
We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## wynedot55

well you have 7 months to decide to keep her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some pics I took yesterday.

Twinkle


----------



## wynedot55

love looking at your pics.twinkle sure is growing nicely.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Twinkle is getting to be a spoilt brat.


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures Kitty!
Twinkles looks good! 
Have you explained to her she needs to eat the green stuff, not dirt?


I took some pictures the other day, I will have to see if my computer and Photobucket are talking today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She was eating green. That is the driveway to the silos and some had dropped off a wagon and she had picked it up and ate it. She was looking for more when I took the pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's some DH took a little while ago. He got a fawn when he was cutting the hay and an eagle found it.


----------



## laughingllama75

Wow. An Eagle. I (for some ignorant reason) thought BAld Eagles only hunted over water. Good to know. Poor fawn, bet hubby felt bad. Know I would. Oh well, poop happens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, he felt bad. They lay in the hay and stick tight. It's hard enough to watch for movement in the hay but, when they don't move and the hay is tall it's darn near impossible to see them. We have almost put full grown deer through the haybines because they are hard to see in a good stand of hay much less fawns.


----------



## laughingllama75

Eek.......bet thats fun to clean.


----------



## wynedot55

love the pics of your hay meadow.looks like your gonna make some good silage.


----------



## Thewife

Cool Eagle pictures!
I'm with your Hubby on feeling bad, I weed whacked a frog today. 
I'm pretty sure it was the one I was taking pictures of yesterday, by my pond. Now I don't even want to look at the pictures.


----------



## miron28

those are some good pictures of the eagle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Cool Eagle pictures!
> I'm with your Hubby on feeling bad, I weed whacked a frog today.
> I'm pretty sure it was the one I was taking pictures of yesterday, by my pond. Now I don't even want to look at the pictures.


Ewwww!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

miron28 said:
			
		

> those are some good pictures of the eagle.


I'll tell DH you guys like them.


----------



## amysflock

A few recent photos of our Scottish Highland cattle:







 Annabel and T-Bone, 6 and 6.5 months old






 Annabel and her mom, Bridgit, apprehensively checking out the front pasture by the road.






 T-Bone and Bridgit in the garden (before it's planted!), with Annabel in the background.


----------



## wynedot55

those calves sure have grown alot in the last 6 months.are both cows confirmed bred back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are growing good and looking nice!


----------



## laughingllama75

Nice!!!


----------



## Thewife

Hay Amy, they look real good!
With all that hair, how did they handle that mini heat wave we had?


----------



## amysflock

Thanks! Yeah, the heat was a bit much for them...they laid pretty low and spent a lot of time in the shade!

The mamas aren't confirmed bred back yet...we took the bull home in late April and will probably wait until late next month to have them preg checked (to be sure they're both past the three-month mark).


----------



## Fancypants4569

I have been a member of the BYC for a while now, and just happened across BYH...love it even though I dont have a herd, have a flock though  But will call it a herd o chickens if it will help me fit in...lol I was raised on a ranch, but as I have grown up, have never been able to go back to my roots, not because I dont want to, but because my job, family and income dont allow it. Sooo, Im doing the next best thing... I have about 50 chickens, and 9 rabbits, and I also LOVE to garden. Hubby was not raised on a farm and he asks me if this means he's a chicken farmer now, and of couse I tell him yessss, you are a chicken farmer now ,lol! He and the kids are enjoying them alot now and the kids are in thier 1st year of poultry 4-H. Anyway, just wanted to say I have read all 56 pages of this thread and have soooo enjoyed all of it! And wanted to say Hi and Ill post some pic's of my lil critter's a lil later...but will post one pic that I took a few weeks ago. If any of you are nascar fans, you will like it...This is my new pit crew


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's quite the pit crew!

I've read all 56 pages as they were posted. I can't imagine sitting and reading them all straight through, that's a lot of pages!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Nice pic! Are they trying to mow lawn  for you?


----------



## laughingllama75

Hi, And Welcome!


----------



## wynedot55

now that is a motley crew of chickens.


----------



## Thewife

to the herd!

I love your pit crew!

I need to go through all 56 pages, just to see what pictures I have posted! With dial up and a slow computer it would probably take me weeks to do it!


----------



## Fancypants4569

Thank you all for the warm welcome! And Kute Kitten, it was the first day that I let them out of the coop and they must have thought that mower would make a good mommy or something. They stayed by it all day, so I dont know what they were thinkin? Maybe because it was there first day out, they just thought it would privide good protection from the big new scary back yard I like mowin the lawn, so I won't let them steal that job from me..hehe! They've been out for a couple of weeks now and could care less about the mower now. Thier to busy chasin bugs


----------



## amysflock

I brought 18 of my 19 new chicks home today, fresh from the incubator!  I'm a proud new mama...I've never done this before, so this is yet another new adventure! These are all total mixed breeds (mamas were hybrids and dad was an Australorp). (Hey, thewife...check out how many black ones I have so far!!!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are looking good! Congratulations on them. Mine are mixed breed to and the fun thing about it is watching them feather out and seeing what traits they take on. It can be interesting.


----------



## Thewife

That's so cool Amy!
Do you think that is all that is going to hatch?

Ya know!
Since they are a mix, and are all out just the one beautiful black Austrolorp rooster, (that obviously came from a very nice home)! 
I think a  good Jersy Black giant rooster would be a nice addition to your flock!


----------



## wynedot55

those baby chickies are way to cute.hope a bunch of emm are pullets.


----------



## miron28

you shouldn't show me things like this last time i saw baby chicks i bought a incubator and i told my DW i would only hatch 20..... well 100 later she finally hide the incubator on me cause i couldn't stop 

 they look great god job!


----------



## Chickenmum

Why don't you enter the great one of the frog on the leaf on page 2 in a photo contest?


----------



## farmy

Just some pics from today

Our new cat Mishu hanging out with the sheep and goats. Mishu thinks hes a dog and follows me everywhere









Sky






The girls













Rosco





And lastly me and my baby boy Matthew...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mishu looks like our A.J. He sure doesn't look to be to afraid of the goats.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking pics.


----------



## Thewife

My baby guineas!
I tried to count them, I gave up! There is either 16,17,18,19 or 20?







This is from last year(or the year before), but this is what I have been seeing out my window for the past week!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Awww, cute chicks! 

Beautiful butterfly pic. You really should go through your pics and enter some of them into a contest.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Awww, cute chicks!
> 
> Beautiful butterfly pic. You really should go through your pics and enter some of them into a contest.


Thank you kitty.

Entering my pictures in a contest sounds like it would require thinking. Remember, thinking is work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, cute chicks!
> 
> Beautiful butterfly pic. You really should go through your pics and enter some of them into a contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kitty.
> 
> Entering my pictures in a contest sounds like it would require thinking. Remember, thinking is work!
Click to expand...

You are welcome.

 It's the heat, I forgot!


----------



## amysflock

Awww, your keets are adorable!!! Who cares how many...they're all YOURS!!!! 

Gorgeous butterfly pic, too...any idea what kind of butterfly it is? I saw one on my snapdragons yesterday and had never seen one before.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have no clue what their name is but, we have them here too.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

It's a swallowtail butterfly.  We get lots up here as well.  Seen one today, as a matter of fact.  

Lovely butterfly pic, TW.  And those chicks sure look cute! 

_Edit: There's two types of Swallowtail butterflies: Two-tailed Swallowtails and Canadian Tiger Swallowtails.  Yours is a *Canadian Tiger Swallowtail butterfly*._


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> It's a swallowtail butterfly.  We get lots up here as well.  Seen one today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Lovely butterfly pic, TW.  And those chicks sure look cute!


Thank you for the ID. Now, when the girls ask, I can tell them!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a swallowtail butterfly.  We get lots up here as well.  Seen one today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Lovely butterfly pic, TW.  And those chicks sure look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the ID. Now, when the girls ask, I can tell them!
Click to expand...

Kitty, you should reread my first post.  I kinda edited it before you posted.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a swallowtail butterfly.  We get lots up here as well.  Seen one today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Lovely butterfly pic, TW.  And those chicks sure look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the ID. Now, when the girls ask, I can tell them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitty, you should reread my first post.  I kinda edited it before you posted.
Click to expand...

And your welcome


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a swallowtail butterfly.  We get lots up here as well.  Seen one today, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Lovely butterfly pic, TW.  And those chicks sure look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the ID. Now, when the girls ask, I can tell them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitty, you should reread my first post.  I kinda edited it before you posted.
Click to expand...

Got it! I don't think our's have two tails. I think they are the same as thewife's. I'll have to look closer next time I see one.


----------



## Thewife

WRB, knew the butterfly!(thank you)
Who knows what kind of bush that is?
I should know, it was my parents wedding flower but I can't remember! (the old age thing again)


----------



## Thewife

Pictures from todays haying adventure!

Here's the crow with all the white feathers! It's figured out that I supply food and showed up as soon as I started cutting!

Here's the vultures watching me from the fence posts! Don't you just love the way the middle one is holding it's wings?

Here's the coyote, he was only about 50 feet from us!

If you are having trouble viewing these pictures, it's because my batteries died and I didn't get the picutures!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Pictures from todays haying adventure!
> 
> Here's the crow with all the white feathers! It's figured out that I supply food and showed up as soon as I started cutting!
> 
> Here's the vultures watching me from the fence posts! Don't you just love the way the middle one is holding it's wings?
> 
> Here's the coyote, he was only about 50 feet from us!
> 
> If you are having trouble viewing these pictures, it's because my batteries died and I didn't get the picutures!


 I carry spares! It's a must, hasn't someone told you that?


----------



## wynedot55

love looking at air pics.


----------



## amysflock

Ok, thewife, not fair. You tell us about a white crow and then don't provide photo proof??! Hope you see it again today...carry batteries!!!


----------



## Thewife

I have 2 set of rechargables. I think yesterday was the first and only time I did not have that extra set in my camera bag!
Of course!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I've spent the morning off and on going through the pictures(all the pgs.), they are great. Gives me motivation to start carrying my camera ike always said I would

good job everyone


----------



## Kute Kitten

Aww! Cute babies and butterfly too!


----------



## Thewife

From the garden!






From the hay field! The white really shows when he flies!





My haying buddy! It rode with me on my water bottle for awhile!





One of my new babies.


----------



## laughingllama75

Oh, and your not going to tell us what they are?
What kind of woodpecker?
What kind of crow?
Spider.....creepy. LOL. 
What kind of duck, and what the heck is on his head? He/she looks like a conehead or something. Cute!


----------



## Thewife

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> Oh, and your not going to tell us what they are?
> What kind of woodpecker?
> What kind of crow?
> Spider.....creepy. LOL.
> What kind of duck, and what the heck is on his head? He/she looks like a conehead or something. Cute!


I have no clue what kind of wood pecker that is.

The crow is just a crow with white feathers(I'm guessing)that hangs out around here and has learned when we do hay, food is easy to find!

I love spiders!

The duckling is a crested duck! It will end up with a big poof of feathers on it's head!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do all of your crows have white? Ours are all black-no imagination.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Do all of your crows have white? Ours are all black-no imagination.



I loved those pics, I showed my DH last night, esp. the baby duck...I could just see him bracing for the question "can I please......"


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Do all of your crows have white? Ours are all black-no imagination.


We had 2 on the farm with white feathers this year, I had never seen it here before. 
I guess this one knows I am bored with all black!
Maybe it will work on the floppy ear thing next?


----------



## laughingllama75

thanks for the explanation. 
I like spiders too.....that one for some reason creeped me out. I bet he was a neck crawler. He looked like one. I used to have a mexican rosehair tarantula, she lived to with me for 13 years, not sure how old she was when I got her. She was cool. No one is "allowed" to kill spiders in my house, they have to get moved outside. but things that crawl on me when I'm not looking, they make me mad. LOL. And creep me out. 
Funny the crow has white feathers......neat.
that baby duck still cracks me up. So, she will have a big crest, huh? neat.....I didn't know they started like THAT. She looks like she wants to be kissed.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Spiders?  

Sorry, I don't share your passion about them. Give me anything else, but not a spider, I scream and run like a little girl. I never seen so many BIG spiders until we moved here.  When DH runs into the house and says 'you have to see this spider!'  I know its going to be the size of a dinner plate....  Every October the tarantulas come out looking for mates, I'm not afraid of them for some reason and escourt them away from the house. 

Great pictures BTW and I love the fogs!!!


----------



## Thewife

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> thanks for the explanation.
> I like spiders too.....that one for some reason creeped me out. I bet he was a neck crawler. He looked like one. I used to have a mexican rosehair tarantula, she lived to with me for 13 years, not sure how old she was when I got her. She was cool. No one is "allowed" to kill spiders in my house, they have to get moved outside. but things that crawl on me when I'm not looking, they make me mad. LOL. And creep me out.
> Funny the crow has white feathers......neat.
> that baby duck still cracks me up. So, she will have a big crest, huh? neat.....I didn't know they started like THAT. She looks like she wants to be kissed.


I have the no kill spider rule here too! The city girl step brats hated it! Bruiser ignores it and eats my pet spiders. I had a tarantula get loose in my house years ago. For almosr a year, I could not sleep in the dark! One day my sister happened to walk in and the tarantula was crawling on my couch! 

All my other baby cresteds have just had a extra fuzzy bump when they hatch. According to others at BYChickens, this one will be fine. But I can't help but wonder if it's going ot be able to hold it's head up when that bump is covered with feathers!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I figured out the picture thing!!!

Here is a basket of eggs from my girls (the big one on top is from Turkey Lurkey (named by a 7 y/o  ), my Royal Palm





Here is one of Buster (he will be et soon due to his attitude)




_Dog_ the cat-he sat @ the bus stop w/ some friends & will play soccer, he loves to go on walks with his dog, Tonka




Here is my brand new baby EE (please be a pullet) I have one more hopefully to hatch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Dog sounds like a neat cat!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Switching horses.... here are some cakes that I have recently done


















]




And DH's Halloween pumpkin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good work! We have a What are you making? thread that those would fit in too!


----------



## amysflock

Wow, great photos, guys!

thewife, that woodpecker is a Red-Breasted Sapsucker (courtesy of my "Stokes Field Guide to Birds" - love that book!). Your crow is crazy...it almost looks blind in that left eye, too. I wonder where the white came from. If they start growing droopy ears, you'd better call the scientists! 

homesteadingcowgirl, gorgeous cakes! Do you do that professionally? What candy makes up the petals of the sunflowers?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

thanks, amy and kitty, No, generally I just do cakes for friends and family ( I am starting to get back into it now, after a long hiatus.) I used melted Starburst candies and shaped them, etc... to make the petals-very useful little secret!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

a pic of Tonka in the Skidsteer while DH was cleaning out corrals-he loves to ride




We were keeping these chicks in the house in a huge box-we came home one night to two missing chicks-following the little "chick candies" we located them. They had walked clear through the house to my DS's room and climbed in his dresser drawer and nestled down  




Pete and Repeat made an improvisd teeter-totter in the barn while we were working on it-watch out for those nails!!




Here is Darcy with Dini (for Houdini, she'll get out of anything) on her head- D#@!-it-all is in the background




This is Anchor Dam @ sunset- earlier we had seen a momma elk go into the lake after her baby who was floundering around out there-quite a sight


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Love the photo's ! thanks for sharing !


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Some pictures to share:





Mother mule deer about to cross the road





Pembina River





Beautiful lightning strike taken a month ago


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Wow !!  Wonderful photo's ...the lightning picture is awesome...thanks for sharing


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Great pics! I really like the lightening strike one!


----------



## Thewife

Cool pictures WRB!
We rarely get lightning here!

homesteadingcowgirl, hope my dogs don't get the idea of riding in the bucket! I would never get anything done!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thanks everyone, that lightning one was out of sheer luck and determination!  Which paid off!


----------



## Fancypants4569

You lady's have been very quiet for a while . Miss the beautiful pics, so maybe I can get you jump started agian...hehe Miss seeing the FROGS!!! Here are a few pics over the summer. The first 3 are one's my brother made up for me of my kids at fair. At some point I'd love to get them into frames and on my wall 

















This one is the kiddo's at our one time over night camping trip, I drove into town twice to feed animal's because I couldnt find anyone to do it for me. Hopfully I can find someone next year to house sit so we can get away from the house for more than one night.






I love the sparkles on the water!!!


----------



## Fancypants4569

Helloooooo...were did every one go???  Did everyone stop taking pics???


----------



## cleo

Well, here are my Mom's goats and my horse:

Molly





Mavis





Ducky


----------

